# Fairtex Fighters?



## Slihn (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey just wondering something guys.Is Fairtex all that it is cracked up to be?I really do not know.I hear so much about Fairtex but I havent really heard of any Fairtex fighters being in K1 or K1 max(Not saying they havent been I just havent  heard of it) I am just wondering if Fairtex is really on of the best Muay Thai schools to go to in North America or do they just have a good promoter.


----------



## thaistyle (Mar 4, 2007)

That's a good question!!  Personally, I think they are a better gym now compared to when they were located in Chandler, AZ.  I think this is due to size and location.  I know they have some of the best retired fighters working as trainers, especially at their Bangkok gym.  Also, I have never heard anything bad about them.  My instructor goes to the Bangkok gym quite often and he said their training is really good.  I would like to train at their Thailand gym(s).


----------



## Thunder Foot (Mar 7, 2007)

Fairtex Camp is good.  You probably don't hear much of them, because their best fighters come out of Thailand, and compete in Thailand. Fairtex U.S. aminly caters to cross training the MMA fighters, and usually involves really basic Muay Thai as the MMA fighters are usually on a tight schedule.

They do produce good Thai fighters however, Jongsanaan Fairtex is the current Lumpinee champ for his weight division. Yodsanklai is also from Fairtex Camp. Both great fighters that are currently active. Look them up. :asian:


----------



## Truong (Mar 14, 2007)

Jongsanan, Yodsanklai & Kaew Fairtex...there is another fairtex fighter the name slipped my mind right now but hes on the top rankings for lumpini stadium as of right now


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 14, 2007)

We are very proud that one of our pro MMA fighters is actually sponsored by Fairtex. His name is David Smyth, he's 18 and will be in their next catalogue. Fairtex also sponsor Pride & Glory Ultimate Fighting which we run, you can see all our ring fittings etc are from them. In June we will all be off to Thailand to train at the Fairtex camp there. David trained there last year too and said the training was superb, I believe there was a top American kick boxing team there at the same time. For more info on David and Fairtex in Thailand please have a look at our website or contact us!

www.shotaikai.co.uk


----------



## Thunder Foot (Mar 15, 2007)

I would be moved to say that Yodsanklai is currently the most technical out of Fairtex camp. Anyone know if Jongsanaan and Yodsanklai are natives to Fairtex? or if they were purchases from another camp?


----------



## Truong (Mar 15, 2007)

you know what..i read somewhere on the internet that yodsanklai was originally from another camp and was purchased ( I will do some research into that and try to find the url ) as for jongsanaan im not quite too sure...


----------



## Truong (Mar 15, 2007)

i do know prior to being called yodsanklai fairtex he went by Yodseanklai Petchyindee


----------



## Thunder Foot (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I I just found out that Yodsanklai was from Petchinyee Gym, until Fairtex bought out his contract about a year ago.


----------



## Truong (Mar 16, 2007)

No problem, im willing to bet theres a couple more purchased fighters in Fairtex as of right now...Fairtex being as wealthy as they are could ALMOST buy any fighter they wanted :]


----------



## thaistyle (Mar 18, 2007)

Great business move by Fairtex.  If you must by the contract of a fighter from another gym, why not buy one of the best.


----------



## Thunder Foot (Mar 28, 2007)

Definitely. I'm curious to see if his fightin style will change now that he's over at Fairtex. Because Ii'm sure Petchinyee has their specific techs they work on.


----------



## Shark (May 28, 2007)

Jongsanan Fairtex is a great fighter but he hasnt been Lumphinee champion for about ten years but he was brought up from a young age at Fairtex also Neungsiam Faitex won a Lumphinee title around the same time.
 Yodsanklai is from Petchyindee camp, which is also one of the top camps in Thailand. The main change that he has had since changing camps is he has a set diet which has helped him move up in weight. Kaew Fairtex has won a Lumphinee and WBC world title and is currently ranked in the top ten at Lumphinee.
 Attachai Fairtex and Tee Lek Fairtex have both been Lumpinee champs and Attachai also was named fighter of the year before. Most of these achievements were for Por Samranchai Gym, before ther they were at Chay-yai Gym. Attachai is still a top ten figher and was involved in a big eightman tournament earlier in the year. Tee Lek got his leg broken (2nd time) not long after joining Fairtex and is now Attachais trainer.
Fairtex has the best facilities in Thailand a good place to stay if your have a short visit but its expensive there are many gyms producing fanastic fighters Kaewsamrit, Sasiprapa, Jocky, Por Promock, Eminate Air, Lukbanyai, Saengmorokot (all in Bangkok) ISS and Sityodtong in Pattaya, Pinyo (Koh Samui), Legacy (Ubon) Chay-yai Gym (Chiang Mai) and j prapa (Phuket). Legacy and Chay-yai have BJJ and MMA training aswell with instructors from Brazil.


----------

